# Tupperware Sushi



## CalleNAK (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll just leave this here. Have fun.

[video=youtube;xcLSQbLlhJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcLSQbLlhJY[/video]


----------



## bprescot (Sep 27, 2011)

That is horrifying. Not that the product exists, but that I can see it potentially being popular, meaning the very real prospect of having to choke down some sh!tty home-made sushi at parties, holiday gatherings or office events. :shudder:

The crazy thing, is that the hardest part about sushi (preparing and seasoning the rice) and the second hardest home-cook challenge (finding high-quality fish) aren't addressed here. It's a friggin' rice former. W.T.F?! But I've seen Onigiri makers like this before, so I guess I shouldn't be all that surprised that there's a product like this.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm. What to say? 

I know Tupperware has a '70s vibe to it here in the US, but since the 1990s they have won dozens of design awards, and in 2009 they won the Red Dot Design Team award which is pretty big sh!t. With that said, I would never use this sushi maker, but my daughter (who loves sushi) would definitely like it. 

I don't know, I give Tupperware props for taking a crack at sushi even though I would never use the product.

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 27, 2011)

bprescot said:


> The crazy thing, is that the hardest part about sushi (preparing and seasoning the rice) and the second hardest home-cook challenge (finding high-quality fish) aren't addressed here...



But I also agree with bprescot that it was painful watching the rice and fish part...

k.


----------



## bishamon (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha, oh man. It would actually take longer to make it that way, too.


----------



## add (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, to all of the above. 
But perhaps it will introduce more to Sushi and some of those will end up doing it "right".

Course, it may turn some off forever as well... :running:


----------



## bprescot (Sep 27, 2011)

After a few years of sporadic off and on attempts, I still don't think I get the rice quite right. It's serviceable and better than your average grocery store rolls, but it's still ... off. Now if they could make a dummy proof way to do THAT I'd give it a try. But forming the rolls or rice as the case may be hasn't every struck me as a particular challenge. My worry with this is that you'll actually mash the rice rather than form it.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, I can see that, and that spatula scraping the rice into the molds was cringe-worthy. 

I guess I just have my 6-year-old in mind. She wanted to learn how to make sushi, so a couple of months ago we gave it a try. She made the seasoning and did pretty well. But her tiny little hands and improper wetting led to a lot of frustration with the rice. She was better at the rolls, but nigiri are her favorite. 

k.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 27, 2011)

Well... the video was well produced... that's something, right? They coulda put Giada's boney fingers in there and had her patting the rice into the molds (in front of her low cut shirt), and it'd be sold out by now.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 27, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> Well... the video was well produced... that's something, right? They coulda put Giada's boney fingers in there and had her patting the rice into the molds (in front of her low cut shirt), and it'd be sold out by now.


I would have bought one, or at least watched the video over again.


----------



## CalleNAK (Sep 27, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> I would have bought one, or at least watched the video over again.


 
Anyone else think she looks like Natalie Portman?


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 27, 2011)

No.


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 27, 2011)

bprescot said:


> That is horrifying {...} the very real prospect of having to choke down some sh!tty home-made sushi at parties, holiday gatherings or office events. :shudder:


 
Ain't that the truth!
Plus, it seems like such a simple thing to try and simplify. Forming the rice is clearly the simplest part of the entire process. As you mentioned, properly seasoning the RIGHT kind of rice is an oft overlooked, yet very key aspect. The fish would be my big hang-up, but I see this contraption lending itself better to Spam musubi anyway.



Vertigo said:


> No.


 
LMFAO, that's frightening.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 27, 2011)

1. Giada used to be a food designer, plating and posing food for film and photos, so she would be qualified.

2. Pressed sushi is very popular in Japan, and has it's place, though it isn't as wasteful(you don't cut the fish like a biscuit).

3. This is awful. Smashing the grains together is the worst thing you can do to sushi. I want sushi that you can't pick up with chopsticks that blows up in your mouth. Can't do that in a mold.

4. Homemade sushi is delicious, as long as you know what you are doing, and what is doable at home.


----------



## CalleNAK (Sep 27, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> No.



Come on, it's there


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 27, 2011)

Superficial similarities at best. They're posing the same way, and both have dramatic features. Natalie Portman is attractive. Giada looks like a f*cking Skeksi from the Dark Crystal.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 27, 2011)

i honestly think the product is pretty clever, and i think a great deal of thought has been put into it. forming has never been my problem with sushi, though, it's getting the damn rice just right!


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> Giada looks like a f*cking Skeksi from the Dark Crystal.


OMFG that's the funniest d*mned thing I have read in a long time. I almost swallowed my tongue.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 27, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> OMFG that's the funniest d*mned thing I have read in a long time. I almost swallowed my tongue.


 
+100000000
darkest kid movie ever.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 27, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> +100000000
> darkest kid movie ever.


 
I Challenge that! My entry:
Babe.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 27, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> I Challenge that! My entry:
> Babe.


 
Taxi Driver and Aliens were pretty dark kid movies...


----------



## add (Sep 28, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> Taxi Driver and Aliens were pretty dark kid movies...



..huh?
Those were never marketed to children.

_Babe_ is a good entrant.
Works on a lot of levels, imo.


----------



## CalleNAK (Sep 28, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> Taxi Driver and Aliens were pretty dark kid movies...


 
Cannibal Holocaust has ruined many a childhood too.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 28, 2011)

Eraserhead.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 28, 2011)

add said:


> ..huh?
> Those were never marketed to children.


 
they had children for main characters, so they should certainly count.



CalleNAK said:


> Cannibal Holocaust has ruined many a childhood too.



i could never think about my family's innocent jaunts into the darkest heart of the rain forest the same way ever again, after seeing that movie.


----------

